# ?New Boyfriend Advice



## Mummy2B1989

Argh..so..I split up from my 2 sons' dad a year and a half ago. Havent been in a relationship since, although have dated. Recently i've been in touch with an old friend from school and been on a few dates etc, he want to make it 'official' i feel like im ready to be in a relationship now. Eventually. But I'm scared. Anyone been in the same situation? When i say scared, i mean ive always pushed people who show an interest in me away. Im scared of rejection i guess. x


----------



## daneuse27

You know best, from the bond you share with him and how serious those few dates have been.... but from what I hear it sounds pretty soon to be making things official. If he's the real deal, he'll give you more time if you tell him you need it.


----------

